
In Defense of Elon Musk - gok
https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/rockets/a23508636/defense-of-elon-musk/
======
Chazprime
He’s quickly becoming the de facto poster boy of how social media can
adversely affect your life.

~~~
fanzhang
Like that other poster boy Donald Trump?

